# Photo I took about 2 months ago with my iphone (shallow redfish)



## rednspit (Jul 10, 2008)

This is a photo I took and thought I would share it with 2coolers, water depth was just above the ankle. Needless to say this fish was spooked and would not bite on anything I threw at it. But its alright I caught plenty of them that day!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

should have been tossin frogs, bet they would bite on them.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Getting pics is sort of like catching fish. You always strive to catch a good shot such as a fish. So to me you got a keeper.  Does that make sense? Still waking up.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

very cool


----------

